# How To Split Double Critter Nation?



## Debra

Hi.

I bought the double critter nation and I want to have boys on bottom and girls on top. How do I divide the double unit into two single units?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander

There should be a ramp in the middle of the cage and a hook - lift the ramp and keep it up with the hook!

Or you can buy another solid pan to separate the levels.

Not sure either is a safe way to mix boys and girls without a possible accidental litter.


----------



## FamilyRatters1

Take the large pan that is the base of the second level and turn it around so the hole for the ladder is where there is not hole.


----------



## Rumy91989

The safest way is to lock the ladder. Just rearranging the pans is very dangerous as rats can burrow under them and get to each other. In the small space that separates the two levels you can latch the ladder on, the you just pull it up flush against the opening (on the bottom) and there should be a latch there you can lock it into. They can paw at each other through the small spaces on the ladder, but they can't get to each other or potentially mate so it's perfectly safe.


----------



## Debra

Thanks everyone. I locked the ramp and moved the pans.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Famous Amos

Just close the ladder. That's what it's made for.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CindrDoLLy

I switched the litter pans on mine so the one with the hole in it is on bottom. That way there is zero chance for contact.


----------



## Debra

I locked the ladder up and swapped the pans because I have Grandpa in the bottom and I didn't want him to even see the girls through the hole and try to climb the sides of the cage. At his age, I am not sure he can really handle the climb up or down. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaguar

When I separated mine I locked the ladder and put the bottom solid pan up in the top section - if you don't cover the ladder hole with something a tail or toes could drop through and get bitten by curious rats below.


----------

